# pantograph



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Sent off and got one of these, went to scrap yard and got a 4' x 4' piece of catwalk grate to build a table for it pretty well made piece at a reasonable price. check it out.

going to make a device to also mount oxy-act torch to it. Cannot afford a CNC cutter but still sometimes need to make duplicate pieces. Neat little video on youtube.

www.rottenleonard.com


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

You talking about the plasma tracer?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Not bad considering I have almost 20 grand in my 3 axis Plasma Cam. Thats a cheap date.....

You'll like the ability to make duplicate parts no matter if it's a maual or CNC system.

Like the 'Rotten Leonard' name too.....


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> You talking about the plasma tracer?


Yes that's it.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Did not intentionally post this on the page with the Dynatorch CNC advertisement on it just turned out that way LOL


----------

